# .17 or .22: Has to be rimfire



## Ben2fish (Mar 6, 2010)

Varmit Hunters. New guy here. Hey most of the areas I'll be varmit hunting in South East Virginia don't allow more than a .22 rimfire. Anyone with experience in using the smaller caliber for Yotes? I know there are advantages and disadvantages to both the .17 and .22. Looking for some insight from you pros to include scope recommendations.

Thanks, Ben


----------



## TexAgBQ81 (Mar 4, 2010)

sorry to hear that.
you can hit one out a pretty good ways but the clean kill may not happen with a rimfire.
i assume you can use shotguns, if so that may be your best bet---12 guage with # 4 buck? if it is not restricted.
for the rifle---i would use the biggest cartridge you can - a 22mag (i like CZ best with Savage a very close second). 
Scope---a good 3x9 shoud be all you need for the distances you will be shooting. i would not get a rimfire scope, most will not gather enough light you might need to get something like 3x9x-44, 4x10-44 (examples only).
get the best scope you can afford at this time nikon, sightron, leupold, etc. even a bushnell will work but look thru them first at you local sporting good store so you can compare them beside each other.
hope this helps


----------



## Ben2fish (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the response. I'll probably go with a good .22 and look for the head shot. Or as you say, 12 ga. Plenty of Yote sightings but I'm just starting and guys I know haven't had much luck getting one in close. It seems that this may be just as challenging as calling that big gobbler!


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

A good 22 magnum will probly be your best bet due to the circumstances. I can't imagizine only be abel to only use rimfire. TexAGBQ81 is right on the scopes and the CZ. If I can help with the scope choice PM me.


----------



## deacon (Mar 3, 2010)

I have killed two with a 22LR one at 100 yards the other at 80 CCI mini mag hollow point center the lungs both still went 200yrds but it did the job. 22mag or the 17 have more pop for the buck. however shot placement is key cause they dont have all the shock energy at long distance, knowing your gun personal helps than you know its limits and yours, your a team practice that way.


----------



## buckshot (Mar 3, 2010)

My new little 17hmr, is doing a fine job on fox and cat,, it seems to be doing better than the 22mag on the body shots,,, i realy like the fact, most body shots with the 17 on fox, no exit,, 
little lite on yotes ,, arkansas has the 22 cal rim fire regs. on the game refuges, other than the GRs up to a 30 cal. center fire


----------

